# Pics of your Service Van



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine is a mess right now. Its a ford E250 van that has shelves and cabinets, which dont look too bad. but in the center there is a big pile of junk that gets churned daily, because the thing I need is always at the bottom of the pile.
Its probably time to clean it up.

~Matt


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is a royal mess right now, I am too busy at work to clean the thing, so it too has the center pile.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine is a mess also. Meant to clean it out this weekend, never got around to it. Caught up on paperwork though.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I do my best to keep it neat, but it's not easy between the speed bumps and the helpers. These photos are from when it was new 2 years ago.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

heres a few more, can you tell I'm proud of it?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Very nice. I have never had my own service vehicle, but I like the idea of not having to bend over inside. Can you stand up in yours? If I could wish one my way, it would be a step van. And of course it would be as nice and neat as yours.

I can't stand a messy service truck or van. When I see a service truck or van in a mess, I automatically assume the driver is a hack. Just my humble opinion and probably that of some of your customers.


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2008)

Sometimes a messy truck is just because you are busy. I dont agree with you Valdes about the driver being a hack.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Very nice. I have never had my own service vehicle, but I like the idea of not having to bend over inside. Can you stand up in yours? If I could wish one my way, it would be a step van. And of course it would be as nice and neat as yours.
> 
> I can't stand a messy service truck or van. When I see a service truck or van in a mess, I automatically assume the driver is a hack. Just my humble opinion and probably that of some of your customers.


It depends. If you see that particular van or truck often and it is always messy, the tools and materials look cheap, and the electrician's work is shoddy, you may be right. But you never know.

I worked many years for a company who's trucks and equipment were 30 years old and many times were in disarray but we did as high a quality work as any other company I've ever seen. The owner was a bit of a slob at work, but knew controls inside and out, bent rigid conduit that qualified as artwork, and expected the same of all of his men. 

They'd chuckle when the 1975 Ford utility truck rolled up to the job site hauling a 1964 tool trailer, but after watching us concentric bend 2, 3 and 4" rigid conduit, install 40 and 50 pipe duct banks, install miles of control cables, terminate and loop check distributive controls systems and successfully start up the unit on time, we always were invited back. :thumbsup:

You cant always judge a book by the cover.

P.S. All of my service vehicles are messy right now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> It depends. If you see that particular van or truck often and it is always messy, the tools and materials look cheap, and the electrician's work is shoddy, you may be right. But you never know.
> 
> I worked many years for a company who's trucks and equipment were 30 years old and many times were in disarray but we did as high a quality work as any other company I've ever seen. The owner was a bit of a slob at work, but knew controls inside and out, bent rigid conduit that qualified as artwork, and expected the same of all of his men.
> 
> ...


 
It's hard at times to keep the truck clean. The normal aray of tools and truck stock get put back in their respective places but it's the stock for specific jobs that gets loaded and not all of it used that tends to gather in heaps. I get boxes, bags, and buckets of material for jobs and rarely use all of it. I rarely get to the shop to drop stuff off, so until I get there it rides around unless I can pawn it off to another one of our guys on a job. This time of year working overtime daily, I don't think the boss would like me cleaning the truck out during the day.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Joef, nice, I thought my van was nice and neat. How do I post pics of my van?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> Joef, nice, I thought my van was nice and neat. How do I post pics of my van?


Click here. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

That is true "you cannot judge a book by it's cover". I should have warned you guys that I am a neat freak. 
When interviewing new hires I would always go outside and look in the perspective employee's car or truck while they were touring the shop or whatever. For some reason my theory panned out most of time. Filthy car or truck, usually resulted sub par work. I have actually won several bets with the company president using my theory.
I truly understand how quickly a mess can pile up on a job. That is why I always cleaned up every day before heading home. Never let the mess catch up with me. On bigger construction jobs we would take the last 15 minutes just to tidy up the work area. Another way to minimize clutter is to keep up with it as you go.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> That is true "you cannot judge a book by it's cover". I should have warned you guys that I am a neat freak.
> When interviewing new hires I would always go outside and look in the perspective employee's car or truck while they were touring the shop or whatever. For some reason my theory panned out most of time. Filthy car or truck, usually resulted sub par work. I have actually won several bets with the company president using my theory.
> I truly understand how quickly a mess can pile up on a job. That is why I always cleaned up every day before heading home. Never let the mess catch up with me. On bigger construction jobs we would take the last 15 minutes just to tidy up the work area. Another way to minimize clutter is to keep up with it as you go.


That's very true and I tell my wife the same thing about cooking. Cleaning as you go makes the final cleanup quick and easy and not such a chore. Too bad I don't always use the same philosophy at work! :whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> That's very true and I tell my wife the same thing about cooking. Cleaning as you go makes the final cleanup quick and easy and not such a chore. Too bad I don't always use the same philosophy at work! :whistling2:


You really made me laugh, as I try and get that point across to my wife too. What bugs me the most about her cleaning habits is when we are expecting company, she starts cleaning in the back of the house instead of the kitchen and living room where people will see first.
But I have learned to keep my mouth shut. At least she is doing the cleaning. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> You really made me laugh, as I try and get that point across to my wife too. What bugs me the most about her cleaning habits is when we are expecting company, she starts cleaning in the back of the house instead of the kitchen and living room where people will see first.
> But I have learned to keep my mouth shut. At least she is doing the cleaning. :thumbsup:


He who fights with the wife all day gets no piece at night.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> That is true "you cannot judge a book by it's cover". I should have warned you guys that I am a neat freak.
> When interviewing new hires I would always go outside and look in the perspective employee's car or truck while they were touring the shop or whatever. For some reason my theory panned out most of time. Filthy car or truck, usually resulted sub par work. I have actually won several bets with the company president using my theory.


John, you would have lost your bet with me.
My personal vehicle is almost always cluttered, but I can't stand having my work truck that way. And my new boss is REALLY anal about his vans. Friday morning is van cleaning/inspection day, and he looks them over with a fine tooth comb. Hasn't needed to gig me yet.
As a bit of a side note, this company is primarily service, so a clean van sets a good 1st impression when you pull up in front of someones house.



> I truly understand how quickly a mess can pile up on a job. That is why I always cleaned up every day before heading home. Never let the mess catch up with me. On bigger construction jobs we would take the last 15 minutes just to tidy up the work area. Another way to minimize clutter is to keep up with it as you go.


I believe in cleaning as you go, plus a final clean at the end of every day. I can't stand working in clutter, and stuff under your feet is dangerous. Again, keeping thinks clean while you work also looks good when you are in someones home.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I really really miss my service truck...I pretty much only work downtown all my material is delivered and always a job box on site so all I need is my pouch and a bag. Only nice thing is I'm never on call now! I miss running a service truck!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I believe in cleaning as you go, plus a final clean at the end of every day. I can't stand working in clutter, and stuff under your feet is dangerous. Again, keeping thinks clean while you work also looks good when you are in someones home.


I clean up around me as I am working but the truck is another story. I tend to work to the point that the apprentice is complaining about the time or I see it really is late and traffic is going to be an issue. I hate stopping when I am right in the middle of something at the end of the day. Then again it has been noticed by the new bosses that this is how I work and I finish my jobs 100% with no call backs and they take care of me in a couple of good ways. I have no scheduled call out time, it's on a case by case basis, they ask me if I'm available first with no hard feelings if I am not. When a younger inexperienced guy is on call they ask me to back him up and will give me call out time if I just talk to him on the phone and it isn't like I don't always have my cellphone on anyway.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Finally got mine cleaned up today and got a list of things I need to get from the supply house to restock. :thumbup:


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*Here's our service "truck"*

[We were allowed to outfit it with bins and such as long as we didn't spend any money. We came close to meeting that goal.]
Rear door left








Rear door middle








rear door right








side door left








side door right








side door right


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

chenley said:


> Finally got mine cleaned up today and got a list of things I need to get from the supply house to restock. :thumbup:


You are the only person I've seen who does their cords like that except the J-man I apprenticed under! 
Brings back memories of my helper days.....


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*Here's our service "truck" Part II*

side right








front view








side view


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> You are the only person I've seen who does their cords like that except the J-man I apprenticed under!
> Brings back memories of my helper days.....


My uncle had taught me that trick, he had learned to do that in the Army back when he was in Airborne school. It's how parachute cords are kept from tangling up. Took me a few weeks to get used to it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

chenley said:


> My uncle had taught me that trick, he had learned to do that in the Army back when he was in Airborne school. It's how parachute cords are kept from tangling up. Took me a few weeks to get used to it.


Yeah, I remember. I ended up with 100' of knots more than once.....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

These pics are when I just had the shelves put in


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

you guys can have the vans ill take my pickup any day. i hate driving down the road listening to the clickety clank of parts behind my head.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The sound of the diesel drowns it out


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice collection of stickers!


----------



## Mr 440 (Nov 10, 2008)

It's the last time I'ms by this kind of truck ..I d'ont like to work with to small box and just one back door all matériels its at the back off truck .


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

chenley said:


> Finally got mine cleaned up today and got a list of things I need to get from the supply house to restock. :thumbup:


I like the wire shelves... where did you get those..? I bet they are pretty light compared with adrian steel products..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I like the wire shelves... where did you get those..? I bet they are pretty light compared with adrian steel products..



Nice new thread.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Service trucks don't have to be big.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a few more from our fleet.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What are the average MPG you guys get out of those box vans and utility vans?

We average 13-14 out of a regular van, so if I old match that with that much extra space and cargo maybe.....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Switched said:


> What are the average MPG you guys get out of those box vans and utility vans?
> 
> We average 13-14 out of a regular van, so if I old match that with that much extra space and cargo maybe.....


I know a guy that has a 1 ton SRW utility box truck with a 6.0l V8 (gas) that gets 9-10 in town and 13 on the highway. My van, a 3500 extended wheel base with a 5.7l v8 gets about 13-14 in town and 16-17 on the highway. 

The service body vans sure look fancy, and I bet are nice to work out of, but I just can't imagine spending all that extra money over a regular van. You can get a 2500 or 3500 van for $25,000ish, and the service body vans I have looked at seem to be pushing $40,000. In my mind, a cube van doesn't earn me any more money than a regular one, so I personally wouldn't shell out the extra money for one. Plus, how the heck do you get ladders off the roof? Shell out an extra $1200 on top of the price of the truck for one of the fancy hydraulic drop down ladder rack setups?

Also, here is a pic of the back of my truck. My old man was running it for a year and I swear he never cleaned the thing out once. It took me 12 hours to clean the back and the cab, and I have hardly touched the shelves on the right side. I need to get some more storage trays and the like to tidy up the shelves for more small parts, but this project is being done in baby steps.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Visitors to planet macmikeman have been able to view my van cleanout for some time now. And two of my favorite surfboards. I am not as disorganized as McClary by any means, but I got a whole lot of organizing to do before I can brag about my operation.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

hahaha suckers with gas engines! lol i get 22mph with the dmax, one ton srw posi with an enclosed reading body two pipe tubes my extension and 12 ft on top plus all the crap inside. had it scaled at 9900lbs...yup right at my gvwr


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I get 9, 10 if lots of down hill with wind at my back in big red. Once you get away from a van you will never go back to a van. For me the price difference isn't just about what will make me more money, some guys could make more money in a pinto then a guy in a utility or box truck. I like the convenience of it. I try to make things as easy as possible for my self. Having a bigger truck with more stuff and more space does that for me. Also, driving in a pickup type cab vs an open van is much nicer too. 

When you get to a job and have to get things off your shelves, where does that ladder go? What if you have a couple cases of recessed lights and a bath fan or two for a job your starting later in the day, where does that stuff go when you need to grab a couple of receptacles and switch plates at the morning job?




Going_Commando said:


> I know a guy that has a 1 ton SRW utility box truck with a 6.0l V8 (gas) that gets 9-10 in town and 13 on the highway. My van, a 3500 extended wheel base with a 5.7l v8 gets about 13-14 in town and 16-17 on the highway.
> 
> The service body vans sure look fancy, and I bet are nice to work out of, but I just can't imagine spending all that extra money over a regular van. You can get a 2500 or 3500 van for $25,000ish, and the service body vans I have looked at seem to be pushing $40,000. In my mind, a cube van doesn't earn me any more money than a regular one, so I personally wouldn't shell out the extra money for one. Plus, how the heck do you get ladders off the roof? Shell out an extra $1200 on top of the price of the truck for one of the fancy hydraulic drop down ladder rack setups?
> 
> Also, here is a pic of the back of my truck. My old man was running it for a year and I swear he never cleaned the thing out once. It took me 12 hours to clean the back and the cab, and I have hardly touched the shelves on the right side. I need to get some more storage trays and the like to tidy up the shelves for more small parts, but this project is being done in baby steps.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

duramaxdarren said:


> hahaha suckers with gas engines! lol i get 22mph with the dmax, one ton srw posi with an enclosed reading body two pipe tubes my extension and 12 ft on top plus all the crap inside. had it scaled at 9900lbs...yup right at my gvwr


What kind of luck have you had with the duracracks? Most of my friends that have them have stuck $1000's into head gaskets etc. The only reason I'd buy the diesel is for the power. I've got a 2500 HD and pull a 14' enclosed trailer with it. The whole rig weighs about 12,000. 6.0 gets about 7.5 mpg.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I really like the thought of side panel's, just saw a dually side panel for sale.

Ford might have a better idea. I know I'd buy a toyota or nissian and I mean their
mini trucksters if they ever let them in this county.

Just like anything else the balance of wants and needs.

Nice pictures...!


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

duramaxdarren said:


> hahaha suckers with gas engines! lol i get 22mph with the dmax, one ton srw posi with an enclosed reading body two pipe tubes my extension and 12 ft on top plus all the crap inside. had it scaled at 9900lbs...yup right at my gvwr


I have a hard time believing you are netting 22. I have had 2 dura max 3/4 ton trucks & the best I ever got was 19 mpg, empty, ideal conditions where I literally drove on highway, without stopping, the entire tank of fuel. This was a one time event & I never averaged 19 again the entire 140k miles that I owned the truck. 

That was a 2003 3/4 ton extended cab, short bed 4x4 that I owned for 8 years & I paid close attention to the mileage it was getting every tank of fuel for the entire 8 years. 

The other was a 2005 3/4 ton 2wd extended cab , long bed,with a utility bed. It netted 16 at its best empty, under ideal highway conditions during my 7 years & 130k miles with it.

I believe a long bed regular cab 2wd duramax is capable of 20+ EMPTY, but I've never owned one. 

I will note that both my trucks had Allison automatics & a standard tranny would increase mpg some, but I don't have experience to share about their mileage. 

Is yours a standard transmission? 


Side note: I found it funny that the duramax had an ISUZU placard on the motor :jester:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I get 9, 10 if lots of down hill with wind at my back in big red. Once you get away from a van you will never go back to a van. For me the price difference isn't just about what will make me more money, some guys could make more money in a pinto then a guy in a utility or box truck. I like the convenience of it. I try to make things as easy as possible for my self. Having a bigger truck with more stuff and more space does that for me. Also, driving in a pickup type cab vs an open van is much nicer too.
> 
> When you get to a job and have to get things off your shelves, where does that ladder go? What if you have a couple cases of recessed lights and a bath fan or two for a job your starting later in the day, where does that stuff go when you need to grab a couple of receptacles and switch plates at the morning job?


It's not perfect, but it has been workable thus far. I have a toolbox with truck stock devices on the shelf behind the 6' ladder, and just unhook the bungee cord and tip the ladder out of the way to grab it. Before the ladders were just laying on the floor so they were always in the way, but now the 6' is only in the way when I need to reach that 1 shelf. The 8' ladder on the floor was needed for one job, so it doesn't live in the back of the truck anyways. Also, we do mostly major reno/new construction work, so this whole service work setup is pretty new to me. I am still hashing through what needs to be truck stock and the like. Right now we are doing a lot of smaller jobs (1/2 to 1 day deals) so I am running into situations like you describe above, but this isn't the norm for us. Hopefully we pick up another big project soon so I can get back to doing that. It would be nice to have enough truck stock to cover just about everything so I don't have to look at a small job first to figure out what I am going to need for materials, but loading the van with inventory is counter productive for the brunt of the work that I do, since I would rather use the shelf space for tools, hardware and the like versus truck stock materials that are used every once in a while.

The noise isn't great, but the shelves are all lined with some type of green padding and carpet padding, so that quieted things down quite a bit. The droning noise of the extension ladders on the roof tend to drown out the rattling noises in the back of the van anyways. A couple weeks ago I was sure glad to have the van setup with the bulkhead door instead of a separate cab though. It was raining outside, so I hopped in the van and closed the doors to grab the material, but someone had set the child locks on the back and side doors so I was locked in. :laughing: Thankfully I opened the bulkhead door with a pair of channies and climbed out through the front. 

I get you on making your life easier side of things. Then again, I am 24, so I don't think twice about climbing into the back of the van to grab stuff. A little more roof height in the back wouldn't suck though. I am eagerly awaiting the new Ford and Ram vans that are coming later this year though. I think a 5.5-6' interior height would be fantastic, since I wouldn't have to hunch down as much but can still easily reach the ladders on the roof. I am going to try and get another year or 2 out of the 2002 Chevy 3500 van we have now, but it is going to need to get replaced soon due to rust. It still looks good, but the frame is going to start having problems soon I fear, plus it has 130,000 miles on it.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i never said my truck was stock. plus the new lmm engine is awesome. i have a upgraded down pipe and 5inch exhaust. ya ya ya izuzu blah, they have been making diesel almost as long as caterpillar. its a colaboration with gm. izuzu has certain parts but 85% or so i'd say is gm design, anywho. best torque and horsepower out there but this isnt the forum for it lol im on the duramax forum for that and troll the ford sites


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I used to have to drive my own truck..









but now I got me a company truck.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

aftershockews said:


>


Well,,,,at least the tires are good..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Well,,,,at least the tires are good..


Brake pads might be reusable too. :jester:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

chenley said:


> My uncle had taught me that trick, he had learned to do that in the Army back when he was in Airborne school. It's how parachute cords are kept from tangling up. Took me a few weeks to get used to it.


Whats that style called? I keep 1" webbing like that


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

aftershockews said:


>


That'll buff right out...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> Whats that style called? I keep 1" webbing like that


We called it "daisy chaining" in the Air Force. We stored our mobile antenna lanyards and halyards that way. I store my ecords like that too.:thumbsup:


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

220/221 said:


> The sound of the diesel drowns it out


and the sound of a properly configured stereo drowns the diesel out.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

There was an HVAC contractor in Mass. who had a company logo of a polar bear standing in front of a wall of fire. Every time I saw it I laughed. :laughing:

"We fill your house with the finest flames in the winter, and only the most quality bears in the summer."


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's mine. Always thought wood shelves was hack but they're quiet and I was able to build them to fit everything.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

MikePEC said:


> Here's mine. Always thought wood shelves was hack but they're quiet and I was able to build them to fit everything.


HACK ALERT!

Hey it actually looks pretty good, and I don't even like vans and I don't usually like wood.


----------



## Philly Master (May 26, 2013)

Not sure i want to show the inside ...LOL


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

MikePEC said:


> Here's mine. Always thought wood shelves was hack but they're quiet and I was able to build them to fit everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 25460
> ...


Do you do pool service? That looks like a net near the push broom.


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

No that's just a lil broom with dust pan.


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

Inside of my sprinter at night with the LEDs on. Yes that's a 6 footer standing strait up in the back. A little messy and the 8' ladder doesn't go there (not mine). I get 20mpgs


----------



## Philly Master (May 26, 2013)

Philly Master said:


> Not sure i want to show the inside ...LOL


 we have 2 Vans and my pickup .. 2 lettered one not ...Astro Van and a Dodge Van

Insides .... and yes we are busy ...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mikeyrob said:


> Inside of my sprinter at night with the LEDs on. Yes that's a 6 footer standing strait up in the back. A little messy and the 8' ladder doesn't go there (not mine). I get 20mpgs
> 
> View attachment 25471


That is one sexy setup you have there Chief. Color me jealous.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

wendon said:


> What kind of luck have you had with the duracracks? Most of my friends that have them have stuck $1000's into head gaskets etc. The only reason I'd buy the diesel is for the power. I've got a 2500 HD and pull a 14' enclosed trailer with it. The whole rig weighs about 12,000. 6.0 gets about 7.5 mpg.


I run the same set up but with a D-Max. I did heads on mine at 70k only because i had a head gasket seeping. One night out plowing and with my sander loaded i got it buried. After another 2500HD 8.1 CCLB yanked on me for 20 minutes and me beating the bejesus out of it i finally got unstuck but i blew the head gasket totally out of it too. The truck has been tuned since 30k but a friend of mine at the dealer still made sure it got warrantied. Truck now has 150k on it and runs like a swiss watch. Gets 12mpg towing my 14' enclosed loaded. Best of 23mpg empty on along trip. And power! Just cannot beat the D-Max for power. I can run 75-80mph on the thruway, come up on a car in a hill, wait for them to pull to the side and then hammer on it and just pull away. When puttering along at 55mph and you want to pass because you do not have all damn day to get to the job, just hammer and pass. Best part is, absolutely no worries of the tranny giving problems.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

amen woodchuck. My dmax has 90k on it all i had was one glowplug bad, 25bucks and some of my time and done. I'm putting a tune on and itll make 350h with 650tq. thats the limit on the stock 4l-80e tranny. sounds like a jet engine. so cool, wife thinks im a dumbass. Ive never heard of any of the new lmm dmax with head problems


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine is the early LBZ, build date was Sept of 05, i was told the early models until Jan 06 had gasket issues. Mine blew a chuck of the gasket right out of the right rear of the head so it sounded like a broken exhaust manifold and over the course of a few days it grooved the head. So i insisted both heads be changed. I bought the Predator tuner by Diablo Sports, never a moments trouble with the tuner. EFI Live is the best but spendy. I ran mine on the 120hp tuner for a long time but i had trouble with it downshifting at low speeds at times, the tranny would basically downshift but the engine didnt defuel and it would neutral drop back into gear and there was no way to let off the throttle fast enough. So now it is back to the 85hp tune and i have no issues. Right now it should be around 460hp and 800lb of torque with the tuner, intake mods and exhaust. 

If you tune your van plan on spending some money on that tranny, those van trannies do not hold up well to the diesel. You will need the chromoly input/output shafts, heavier sun gears and of course heavier clutches/bands. Dieselplace is one of the best websites to get info too if your not already a member.

A cop friend of mine had a CCSB LMM with straight pipe and EFI live on 35" tires. Fastest damn thing around here at the time. With tuners you have to watch the specs, they all claim a rating but is it flywheel HP or rear wheel HP. The Predator is rear wheel HP as well as EFI live. He down loaded a 650hp tune set for his tires, the engine somehow stayed together but the tranny didnt take it very long. We raced a couple times but mine had no chance. He could be driving down the road at 35mph, go WOT and break both rear loose and fry them with no effort. He now drives a Cummins.


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

Just bought thus van. I'll post more pics of the inside later.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's my money maker. Made some today too actually.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Pitchers:

































I need to rearrange the shelf units, and swap one of them out with one we have in the shop which has drawers. I also need bins and such to organize truck stock better, but I am getting there. Also need to ho out some crap that has accumulated, including those old ceiling tiles. I replaced a bunch today at a customer's house where she had some water damage, so I picked up a box and swapped them out with new ones after I wired in a receptacle for her 2 new wine refrigerators. Easy money, but man do those things put up some dust when you cut them to size.


----------



## ElectroMag (May 29, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Easy money, but man do those things put up some dust when you cut them to size.


Cut them with a utility knife and then snap them like drywall. Clean cut with no dust.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ElectroMag said:


> Cut them with a utility knife and then snap them like drywall. Clean cut with no dust.


That's what I was doing, but there was still dust. This ain't my first rodeo with ceiling tiles. :whistling2:


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Pitchers:
> 
> I need to rearrange the shelf units, and swap one of them out with one we have in the shop which has drawers. I also need bins and such to organize truck stock better, but I am getting there. Also need to ho out some crap that has accumulated, including those old ceiling tiles. I replaced a bunch today at a customer's house where she had some water damage, so I picked up a box and swapped them out with new ones after I wired in a receptacle for her 2 new wine refrigerators. Easy money, but man do those things put up some dust when you cut them to size.


Quantum euro bins work pretty nice. They don't have a lower lip in front, so things don't fall out as easy.


----------



## ElectroMag (May 29, 2013)

I was looking for inexpensive bins like that, how much do they go for?


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

ElectroMag said:


> I was looking for inexpensive bins like that, how much do they go for?


We found them online somewhere. I think about $4 or $5 each plus shipping. They are pretty tuff and have held up really well.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

All ready to go.....:laughing:

View attachment 25574


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

So here's the inside of my van, this weekend I'm moving everything from my pickup over.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

awesome! i need to get the efi live before i do anything else. van has different software so a regular off the shelf tuner wont work. plus i need to make a custom air box. got some ideas from the duramax forums, guy called the stepchild is a van guru. ya since i dont have an allie i gotta go easy. till i have suncoast build me a tranny and torque converter, but then i think hey its van what the hell are ya doing


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

J. Temple said:


> We found them online somewhere. I think about $4 or $5 each plus shipping. They are pretty tuff and have held up really well.


I use those as well...









http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200367425_200367425


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I use those as well...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200367425_200367425


119 bucks. Is that for each drawer?


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

doublejelectric said:


> 119 bucks. Is that for each drawer?



looks to be a 24 pack


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Techy said:


> looks to be a 24 pack


That is correct!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I use those as well...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200367425_200367425


I think these plus dewalt t-stak boxes are going to be the cat's pajamas for getting my truck organized. Thanks!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I think these plus dewalt t-stak boxes are going to be the cat's pajamas for getting my truck organized. Thanks!


I'd suggest getting the 16" long bins instead of the 12". That 4" is huge when you are maximizing your available space.

I got mine online @ at Global Enterprises. 










Also, a bit of PVC or ABS cement keeps the dividers in place but you can still get them out if necessary. If you just slip them in place, they will come out.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I'd suggest getting the 16" long bins instead of the 12". That 4" is huge when you are maximizing your available space.
> 
> I got mine online @ at Global Enterprises.
> 
> ...


Problem is the van shelves are only 13 1/8" deep, so I have to get bins that will fit that size.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John said:


> All ready to go.....:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 25574


Mine is the red one, push ahead to 1:02


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

I just picked this van up, its an 2009 E 350 for $8k I just need to get some shelving and a ladder rack, if anyone cares to buy the lift gate for $800 picked up in NJ just let me know.


----------

